# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Travelling to Australia in March alone

## Atravel

Hi,  I am planning to travel to Australia this coming March on my own. I haven't booked my flight ticket yet but I already have some friends over there but don't know where they will be when I arrive. This is my first time travelling alone and I am not sure where to go first? Is anyone else planning on going in March time?  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## experienceeyre

Australia is the best destination to travel and if you want to travel alone in March, its not a problem. And once you should visit Port Lincoln - 'Seafood Capital of Australia' for more entertainment and enjoy.

----------


## mikehussy

May is my Favorite month here in Perth- warm, sunny days, cool nights and very little rain.




Durban from London | Manchester to Durban

----------


## GFI

Well, if you are going Australia then you should go Melbourne which is one of the wonderful cities in Australia where plenty of historical places and buildings are located. Last year I visited there with friends and saw their places like St. Paul’s, St. Patrick’s Church and The Royal Exhibition, the Yarra River, Healesville Wildlife Sanctuary and the Queen Victoria Market.
I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## davidsmith36

They have a similar kind of Tourist Information Centers that we have. You can get handouts for neighborhood visits and maps et cetera. They will answer any inquiries you have too.1 month isn't much time for Oz, which is huge contrasted with our little island, yet it is as yet a conventional measure of time contrasted with what a few people can exhaust.

----------

